
A Great User Onboarding Process Flow Creates Happy Users - okmeyou
https://hackernoon.com/a-great-user-onboarding-process-flow-creates-happy-users-8e4e730aa627
======
joyceaa
I worked as an engineer at my previous company, where I was responsible for
optimizing the onboarding flow. Existing onboarding flows often discard the
fact that onboarding is a continuous process, not something that just happens
during the first session. This was a problem we encountered, too. My team and
I built an in-app bot to tackle this. It works "out of the box" with Intercom,
Segment, and Mixpanel data. I'd love to get your feedback -
[https://onboarding.traitly.com/](https://onboarding.traitly.com/)

------
stevekemp
This list of onboarding-reviews is still fascinating, years after it was
produced:

[https://www.useronboard.com/user-onboarding-
teardowns/](https://www.useronboard.com/user-onboarding-teardowns/)

~~~
okmeyou
I love that site! So informative and humorous at the same time.

